
Amazon Sent Out a Scripted News Segment, and 11 Stations Aired It - Alupis
https://www.forbes.com/sites/nicholasreimann/2020/05/26/amazon-sent-out-a-scripted-news-segment-and-11-stations-aired-it/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23316044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23316044)

